
San Franciscans need to earn $333,000 a year to buy a median-priced home - ericfrenkiel
https://m.sfgate.com/business/networth/article/San-Franciscans-need-to-earn-333-000-a-year-to-12916553.php?t=527592fb3d&ref=hvper.com&utm_source=hvper.com&utm_medium=website
======
chmaynard
San Francisco is well on the way towards becoming the world's largest gated
community. All property, even public spaces, will be owned by the corporations
and wealthy individuals who pay the property taxes. They will try to dictate
who has access to the city and what restrictions apply. The rest of us will be
tourists.

~~~
loggedinmyphone
What public spaces? They're all either reserved in advance for a yuppie
wedding or being defecated on by untreated schizophrenics. There's just too
many people for the amount of land to accommodate everyone comfortably.

------
loggedinmyphone
Not everyone in the world can live in the same place.

~~~
digitaltrees
But a lot more could if society encouraged dense housing.

There is a massive advantage as a society to build density as it creates more
innovation as people and ideas mix.

Maybe your argument should be stated another way, not everyone can have a
single family home with a yard.

~~~
loggedinmyphone
Some people prefer a single family house with a yard, and some prefer to pack
as many bodies as you can per square inch of land area. Density is good early
in your life arc, but there are diminishing returns after you've already made
a threshold of social contacts and investments.

